# Best Cichlids for 20 Gallon?



## spunko (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there! I'm new to this website and I'm a somewhat new aquarium hobbyist. I've had fish for about a year now. I have a couple of spare 20 gallon tanks and I'm wondering what the best species of cichlids would suit that size aquarium.

I know certain kinds get a certain size, and some can't be put together. I thought about a pair of Convicts, but I'm not for sure. Any suggestions or input?

Thank you!


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi! You could try Neolamp. Brichardi - they are colony breeders and its VERY fun to watch them raise their babies! Theres a bunch of tanks on youtube to give you an idea... plus they are beautiful fish.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I too would vote for "shellies" in a tank that size. I started with 6 'Lamprologus' multifasciatus:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1749
and now have 14 - very active and very easy.

kevin


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

My cryptoheros nanoluteus pair did well in a 20 gallon. A little chasing but no tattering of fins or worse. They are great fun to watch and my male especially was like a puppy dog when it came to feeding time.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

My 20g long houses a trio of German Blue Rams and 14 cardinal tetras. It is a beautiful tank. Almost any SA dwarf and tetras would do well in a 20g.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, I'd stick with dwarf cichlids... if you have soft water, then go south american such as rams or apistogramma. If you have hard water, go with tanganyikan shell-dwellers!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

Kribensis are a great way to start with Cichlids. Readily available, and easy to breed. One pair per tank and a small school of fast moving tetras or danios will be fun to watch.

Most cichlids get temperamental when they breed, so best not to mix cichlid species in a small tank.

Stay away from convicts. They get fairly large (around 5 inches for males) and are downright mean when spawning.


----------

